# Siemsns TK76009GB How to dismantle swivel outlet



## phil-stoke (Jan 21, 2012)

Even though I clean and descale when prompted our Siemens TK76009GB was spluttering at the spouts so stupidly I got some fuse wire and poked about in the knozzles and it looks like I have pierced the rubber tubing that it must have inside the swivel unit to the two knozzles.

Now coffee is coming out from around the base of the knozzles as well.

If I could get the swivel iunit apart I could repair the tubing, I think the inner part pushes out somehow but I dont want to force it, and it must come apart to change the light bulb.

Does anyone know how to get to the tubing inside

Thanks

PS. Looks like I have to replace the whole unit, I have found the knozzle unit for sale here, how do you remove it

http://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/electrical-components/spares-domestic-appliances/coffee-maker-spares/siemens-2/miscellaneous-10/distributor-siemens-647218-tk73005-tk76009.htm


----------



## phil-stoke (Jan 21, 2012)

phil-stoke said:


> Even though I clean and descale when prompted our Siemens TK76009GB was spluttering at the spouts so stupidly I got some fuse wire and poked about in the knozzles and it looks like I have pierced the rubber tubing that it must have inside the swivel unit to the two knozzles.
> 
> Now coffee is coming out from around the base of the knozzles as well.
> 
> ...


Nobody know?, it looks like it pulls or pushes out somehow but I do not want to force it


----------



## phil-stoke (Jan 21, 2012)

Sent it back for repair now, obviously nobody here knows anything


----------

